
Is this the future of electric vehicles? - FreedomToCreate
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/4/10711164/faraday-future-ffzero1-concept-car-announced-photos-ces-2016
======
FreedomToCreate
There promo videos seems to promise way more than they showed off on stage. I
was expecting something along the lines of a vehicles service you subscribe to
and whenever you need it, this autonomously driving van with interior akin to
a Rolls shows up and takes you to your destination. That was the impression I
was getting. What they have I feel is a nice idea for a platform to make lots
of different models with interior features described with adjectives they
obviously learned by watching Jony Ive speak. They compare themselves to Apple
in 2007, but I think there vision is all over the place. Its fairly complex.
The thing that made Apple so successful is that they had one particular
product to really focus on and its scope was really focused, which enabled
them to hit it out of the park. Here however, they have a million different
things they are trying to hone the scope on. They definitely seem extremely
optimistic and checking on LinkedIn, there boasting about the quality of there
employees does seem to stack up. I am looking forward to some comments of Elon
Musk.

